# What I Got Today-Gift



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

A gift from a LJ,

JustJoe sent me 5 beginners books on carving after seeing the gift I'm making (not finished) for my friend…

I didn't want his generosity to go without notice.

I will enjoy reading them…

Thank You Very Much Joe.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

He is a great fellow. He also sent me some needed materials, I wish I could do what I need with them right now, but it may be awhile.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Paying It Forward…

Good for you JustJoe! (insert applauding smiley face here)


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Go Joe, Go!


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn, not only is Joe one of nicest guys and the most informative on here, apparently his generosity follows in suit.

Way to go Joe and congrats Bill!


----------

